

Ask HN: Develop a site 'Has anyone developed (idea here) yet?' - schneby

Wondering if the creative minds on HN could come up with a site where a user could put in an idea and be directed to a site/app/plugin that's already been developed for the idea or able to submit it for creation.
======
rigoneri
I like the idea!! But did anyone develop it yet? :)

